# Skyrim: Sexy und grafisch imposant - Modder Gionight zeigt 37 brandneue Bilder



## FrankMoers (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Sexy und grafisch imposant - Modder Gionight zeigt 37 brandneue Bilder * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Sexy und grafisch imposant - Modder Gionight zeigt 37 brandneue Bilder


----------



## JoeBold (25. Februar 2012)

Die "Rüstungen" der Weiblichen Chars passen mal so gar nicht in die Spielwelt von Skyrim bzw. zum TES Lore - Einfach vollkommen Oversexed.

Aber der Rest sieht schon sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Februar 2012)

Das meiste sieht schon ziemlich gut aus, technisch sind die Frauen auch gelungen, aber das Design (vor allem die Rüstungen und Haar-Frisuren) passt absolut nicht in die Spielwelt. Wäre eher was für eine Final Fantasy Total Conversion.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das meiste sieht schon ziemlich gut aus, technisch sind die Frauen auch gelungen, aber das Design (vor allem die Rüstungen und Haar-Frisuren) passt absolut nicht in die Spielwelt. Wäre eher was für eine Final Fantasy Total Conversion.


 
An sich sehen die ja aber auch gut aus. ^^ Nur eben nicht passend. 
Aber die Bilder sehen herausragend aus. Würde mich interessieren, was man für Hardware braucht, um Skyrim so zu spielen. Die Schatten, stellt man die config ein wenig um, ziehen ja doch schon in höheren Auflösungen arg an der Leistung.


----------



## dennis-2810 (25. Februar 2012)

Er holt echt viel aus dem Spiel raus.. 
Habe schon oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen Ork anzufangen.. jedoch nie den Dreh rausbekommen wie der gut aussehen kann. Gionights Ork sieht jedoch hammer aus.
Sein Waldelf ab Bild 33 hats mir aber noch mehr angetan!


----------



## smooth1980 (25. Februar 2012)

Ja wenn man keine Freundin findet dann baut man sich eine.


----------



## Rolf2k22 (26. Februar 2012)

@pcgames zitat: Genaue Details zu den Einstellungen oder für die Bilder angewandten Modifikationen sind nicht bekannt

naja stimmt so nit ganz  hab kp ob ich hier n anderes forum linken darf ^^ aber wer die config will... pc games hatt die quelle der bilder angegeben... da auf seite 339  ich find die settings super... laagt auch nit oder so ... aber das liegt wohl daran das ich 480 sli hab


----------



## Kwengie (26. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus und der BH sieht nicht wie aufgemalt aus.
Tolle Arbeit...


----------



## FrankMoers (26. Februar 2012)

@ Rolf: Das ist die alte Config. Gionight arbeitet mittlerweile mit weiteren Mods, werd´ die News aber trotzdem nochmal mit weiteren Bildern und dem Download updaten. Danke.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön designed - aber wie vor mir schon angemerkt wurde: irgendwie unpassend für ein westliches RPG. In nem Japan RPG à la Final Fantasy wäre das aber der knaller


----------



## Destrux (26. Februar 2012)

Warum auch immer man aus einem rauen RPG einen feuchten Männertraum modden muss... Wer immer das nötig hat, hf damit


----------



## makke12345 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich würd echt gerne wissen wlche Rüstungen das alles sind ^^


----------



## Amanra (26. Februar 2012)

Bikinimädchen in einem nordischen Rollenspiel sind natürlich ein unbedingtes Muss, das ausgiebig beklatscht werden sollte.


----------



## Sylabeth (26. Februar 2012)

Grafisch sehr sehr hübsch gemacht und schön anzusehen, aber finde auch das manche Bikini`s nicht in Skyrim reinpassen :o


----------



## t-fischer (26. Februar 2012)

yo,
ich finde, wenn SKYRIM ohne das man vorher Informatik studieren muss, so (!) ausgesehen hätte, 
wäre ich vielleicht der Meinung den geforderten Betrag zu zahlen.


----------



## DH (26. Februar 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Grafisch sehr sehr hübsch gemacht und schön anzusehen, aber finde auch das manche Bikini`s nicht in Skyrim reinpassen :o


 
Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht. Modder wie Gionight wollen das Spiel gar nicht unbedingt spielen. Die geben daher auch recht wenig auf das Setting und ob das nun Lore-friendly ist oder nicht. Solchen Moddern geht es viel mehr darum, so viel wie möglich aus der Engine herauszuholen und durch Experimentieren tolle Bilder zu machen. Und das ist in diesem Fall auch super gelungen.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (28. Februar 2012)

An alle, die die Schultersicht bei Skyrim stört und es lieber zentriert wie in Risen hätten, sollen dies zuunterst der Skyrim.ini im Eigene Dokumente\My Games\Skyrim Ordner einfügen:

[Camera]
fOverShoulderAddY=0.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=0.0000
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0000

Entwickelt von:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7430


Viel Spass,

Eidgenosse


----------

